# Mare trying to bite while riding



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

My mare will ride okay for a little while, up until the point that she decides she doesn't want to do anything else, then when I apply leg pressure she reaches around and tries to bite my leg. I don't believe she's in any pain from saddle fit because she does this when riding bareback also. This is very annoying and dangerous. How can I get her to stop?


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I would definately bop her in the face with the toe of my boot. Also, do some flexing of her neck while you are up there to put her face in that spot and behave while doing it....if she doesn't bop her with your boot. No need to be too harsh, but affective. She will get the picture.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Subbing, I had this problem happen to me last night.  its so frustrating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I second the "bop" to the nose with your toe and at the same time drive the horse forward works every time. After a few unpleasant experiences the horse will give up on that tactic.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually if the horse indeed has a back pain it'll react while being ridden bareback as well... Although sounds like lack of manners to me, not the pain. The moment it try to move the head I'd correct it and put a leg on sending her forward.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How is she for lunging when you ask for more speed? Does she get cranky? If so, I'd wonder about hoof issues.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Is she was within kicking length I'd do it! And if not or sometimes not, I'd give a warning cluck when she turns and if she doesn't listen, slap her nose with a crop or dressage whip.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Is rib out of place? Cracked maybe? Abscess? Peritonitis?

Before I would pop her with toe of boot I would have vet out to do thorough exam, not a walk around one either.

That said, how is she with everything else? Is she bossy about other things, or is this the only time she is telling you to quit something?

Your riding mechanics could be off too, and she is trying to keep from being in gait that you will be jouncing around at and hurting her mouth.

Video would help, and also analyze if there are other things going on, and report back. By that, pinning ears when grooming, not getting down to roll, flinching when being groomed, ill when tacking up.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Had a mare early spring start doing that. Never did bite but threatened to & if looks could kill,ears pinned dancing about & bucking started:shock:. Tried different saddles & bare back. Behavior excalated to her not wanting me to mount up. This was very out of character for her so figured it was something to do with her being sore:-(.Had chiro out see if he could pinpoint things & help,if not it was going to be a trip to the vet:-(. Well Chiro found a sore spot a vertebrae out, just about were you would sit. Then she also had a big band of knotted muscle in her right side near girth region.{this was the side she had always been most ****y about} He treated her & was back to riding her no more of those behavior issues


----------

